
Ask HN: If Docker were to be build today would Elixir(Erlang) be an option? - whitefang
I am very fascinated by Golang and Erlang. I am also reading about how their concurrent model, distribution handling and fault tolerance differs. Would it be a good idea to build Docker, Swarm and Kubernates with something like Elixir(Erlang) today?<p>Has anyone done this though experiment? Or may be an attempt?
======
dozzie
> Would it be a good idea to build Docker, Swarm and Kubernates with something
> like Elixir(Erlang) today?

And what exactly do you think has changed between now and five years ago with
regard to Erlang?

It's as good idea now as it was then. And similar amount of work required.

~~~
whitefang
I agree on what you are saying. It is just me who is exploring these
technologies now. So I would rather rephrase my question like, why did Docker
ecosystem picked Go instead of Elixir/Erlang?

